# project |ABA R1 CARBS



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

IDK how to upload images


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

*R1 carbs*

well this is what i have so far 
*83 rabbit gti 
*aba bottom and 8v head 
*r1 carbs with 200 jets and 32.5 floats 
*rowland manifold 
*fpr set at 3.5 psi 
BUT idk how to upload pics..


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

*cruisin*


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

*Video*


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

Not gonna lie when I first looked at the pictures I was like WOAH now thats a new take on a bike carb manifold. And the I was like how is he gonna close the hood. And then I was like please cut a hole in the hood so they stick out... And then you did that! 

This looks pretty sweet man! It would look real cool if the carbs were a bit lower and you had some stacks shootin out the hood! Regardless it's a unique set up:thumbup: 

How does she run?


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

*carb set up*

its running really good..this is a design that we need to do better...im thinking to get the most power that i can get out of this N/A set up..and then turbo it...im gonna fab an intake box so it will run a 45 degree pipe right on the side...


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

i got the AFRs running at 14.5 idle...and wot runs about 13.2-5... with 200 jets.. it pulls ill upload a race between my lil monster and my friends Honda with 210whp... couldt hear the 3 honks so kinda took bad reaction time...now the second pull i got a 4-5 car lenght from begin with..the ambient temperature was a big factor last saturday and was running lean..
but i didnt back out :screwy::screwy::screwy:im kinda crazy,,,i will upload pics..and show you how i want the car when im finish ...


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbI80FQ_DHA&sns=em


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;cbI80FQ_DHA&sns=em]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbI80FQ_DHA&sns=em[/video] asi stated before..couldnt hear the 3 honks as well..and was running lean


----------



## kmjuice (Jun 20, 2004)

*manual adjustments*

Is it the truth that when you have a carbureted car that you have to adjust setting for it to run right
when the temperature out side drops by 20 degrees? What about motorcycles that have been produced with carbs well up till the late 90"s?


----------



## kmjuice (Jun 20, 2004)

to add...How long did it take you to actually get the engine to start up and hold idle once the set up was complete?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

Very cool setup. 

I've got to ask: why did you bother having an adapter manifold made to bolt to what looks like a crossflow DCOE manifold, when you could have fabbed it direct to the head ports?


----------



## Jetta_Coupe4Life_81 (Feb 3, 2008)

what are you running for pilot jets? ive got a 16v im putting together


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

kmjuice said:


> Is it the truth that when you have a carbureted car that you have to adjust setting for it to run right
> when the temperature out side drops by 20 degrees? What about motorcycles that have been produced with carbs well up till the late 90"s?


. 


it is true you can have a pretty decent tune but air temperature is a B****...


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

i had the rowland manifold laying around so it didnt cost me a dime so i guess different set up


----------



## cisco_rabbit (Jan 25, 2013)

kmjuice said:


> to add...How long did it take you to actually get the engine to start up and hold idle once the set up was complete?


 . 
it always starts a the first time..and let it warm for 5 min..


----------

